# wrapping soap



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

For those of you who wrap with scrapbooking paper, what kind of tape do you use? I've tried 2 different kinds and still some of the tape pops open. I don't want to use glue. Suggestions?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use the adhesive glue dots from Scotch for the long side, but still have to tape the ends. Scotch Magic tape, although there's nothing "magic" about it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use regular scotch tape....but you need to use a large enough piece. Too small and it pops open, too big and it doesn't look nice.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't use tape on the scrap booking paper itself- just fold it. I just secure the cigar band that goes around the scrap booking paper. I used to just use scotch magic tape. I think it looks unprofessional to have your labels being held on by tape (at least the way I did it-I want fast wrapping-not something I have to fuss over) so I have since started taping the hidden end of the cigar band onto the scrap book paper (that way it doesn't slip off the bar of soap). Then I glue the visible end. I have a sponge I swipe the glue on with so that I don't have sloppy excess glue to deal with.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Faye Farms said:


> I don't use tape on the scrap booking paper itself- just fold it. I just secure the cigar band that goes around the scrap booking paper. I used to just use scotch magic tape. I think it looks unprofessional to have your labels being held on by tape (at least the way I did it-I want fast wrapping-not something I have to fuss over) so I have since started taping the hidden end of the cigar band onto the scrap book paper (that way it doesn't slip off the bar of soap). Then I glue the visible end. I have a sponge I swipe the glue on with so that I don't have sloppy excess glue to deal with.


Where do you get your cigar bands, or do you make your's. If so, how?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't use scrapbooking paper. I use regular printing paper, 24# parchment in different colors. I print right on the paper and can get two wraps per page. I'll take a pic and try to post (I'm posting-challenged).


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

carlidoe said:


> Faye Farms said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use tape on the scrap booking paper itself- just fold it. I just secure the cigar band that goes around the scrap booking paper. I used to just use scotch magic tape. I think it looks unprofessional to have your labels being held on by tape (at least the way I did it-I want fast wrapping-not something I have to fuss over) so I have since started taping the hidden end of the cigar band onto the scrap book paper (that way it doesn't slip off the bar of soap). Then I glue the visible end. I have a sponge I swipe the glue on with so that I don't have sloppy excess glue to deal with.
> ...


I make my cigar bands myself. I use 8.5x11 parchment paper. I use the same color of parchment for all my cigar labels. That way, even with all the different scrap book paper patterns, my look is still similar and tied together. I figured out a template for CL's a long time ago based on the size of my bars. I can pull up the template and quickly change the soap name or change the ingredient list and print off whenever I need to. I can fit 5 cigar labels on one sheet of paper. I have a nice cutter that I can cut my labels to size with. I didn't use any sort of fancy computer program to make my template either, just used what happened to be on my computer. My CL's are 9.5"x1.5", then it's a matter a centering the wording and stuff where it needs to be.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I worked on a cigar band label and came up with a cute one using kraft color cardstock. I used Microsoft word and simply put a border around it. It looks pretty nice. I need to find a cutter for sure. Any suggestions on a cutter? I could not cute a straight line with scissors to save my life!

I was at Michaels yesterday evening. When I went in there I was looking for glue dots but I found something I like better. It's on the same aisle with all the adhesives and it is called "Permanent Glue Runner" and it is made by Ad tech. I used it last night and it works SOOO well. It looks like one of those fancy white out tape applicators and works the same, just with glue stick 'em instead of white out tape. The runner itself cost 4.99 and a pack of 2 refills was 2.49 I think. I wrapped several bars with it last night and they are still stuck this morning. It's easy to use and invisible as all the glue is on the underneath the edges. 

There is 8.75 yards of glue tape on each cartridge. One cartridge should last a while. It only takes a small amount of it on each fold.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> I worked on a cigar band label and came up with a cute one using kraft color cardstock. I used Microsoft word and simply put a border around it. It looks pretty nice. I need to find a cutter for sure. Any suggestions on a cutter? I could not cute a straight line with scissors to save my life!
> 
> I was at Michaels yesterday evening. When I went in there I was looking for glue dots but I found something I like better. It's on the same aisle with all the adhesives and it is called "Permanent Glue Runner" and it is made by Ad tech. I used it last night and it works SOOO well. It looks like one of those fancy white out tape applicators and works the same, just with glue stick 'em instead of white out tape. The runner itself cost 4.99 and a pack of 2 refills was 2.49 I think. I wrapped several bars with it last night and they are still stuck this morning. It's easy to use and invisible as all the glue is on the underneath the edges.
> 
> There is 8.75 yards of glue tape on each cartridge. One cartridge should last a while. It only takes a small amount of it on each fold.


Thanks, Carli. I'll have to look for that. The glue dots are not strong enough to hold the wrapped ends.


----------

